# Rotting Plants problem. Help



## alexuci (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know why but all my plants are slowly rotting. 

i did added some algea killing solution about 3 weeks ago so i dont know if that is the primary factor why my plants are rotting (label says that it is plant-safe). Even before i added the solution, i notice that my plants, money wort, started to whither away slowly. I do not have any CO2 injection, could this be the cause? Also, my subtrate is a bit unorthodox; it is made up of clay, garden soil and gravel. Perhaps, some essencial nutrient is depleted?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What kind and how much lighting do you have? What volume is the tank?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I would try DIY Co2, liquid fertilizers, and high output lighting if you don't have it already. Having plants of any kind adds $ up quick. I don't know if the "Algea B Gone" stuff is the cause or not, but I wouldn't recommend anyone using it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

more specifics would help a great deal.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Usually algeacides will not kill healthy plants, but if the plants are unhealthy to begin with then that is another story. It is best to get rid of algae by having a balanced tank instead of using an algaecide, which only covers up the problem. Please give us more info on your tank setup, ferts being used etc.. There is a reason that the plants where not looking good before the algaecide was used.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As Trena said, it's best to battle algae by tending to your plants and their needs than by using algaecide. If you could provide more info on your tank - lighting, ferts, age of tank, etc, it would help us to guide you better.


----------



## alexuci (Sep 19, 2006)

*The Tank*
size: 100-gallon
age: about 2-3 months old
light: 2 (about 1 meter) florescent lights (on 24/7)(see picture)
Soil: Amaco red clay (my source of iron), garden soil (my source of fertilizer), gravel, in this order from bottom to top.(see picture)

*The Fish*
5 unknown (very common fish at petco. orange in color, flat, and has a black mole on the side. the size is about 1-1.5 inches long)
1 unknown (similar to the one above, but you can see through them)
8 guppies (3 males/5 females)
1 Ghost shimp (the other 9 all either got eaten or died)
8 danios zebras (4 fancy long tails)
2 black mollies
1 black looking fish with lots of fins that suck on to the glass. This fish has black or brown spots. it has reptile eyes and is very ugly. (see picture)

*The Plants*
100-200 money worts (BACOPA MONNIERI)(see picture)
1 strand of Hydrocotyle verticillata (10 leaves)
2 patches of taiwan moss
about 5 stargrass (most have rotted)
1 patch of java fern(see picture)
about 4 brances of Ludwigia inclinata
2 Nymphaea micrantha
7 stems of Myriophyllum tuberculatum 
2 lucky bamboos?
2 unknown (long stem, green, large leaf, got it at petco)
1 unknown
7 cabbage like looking plants that float on the water surface


*The stuff that i put in the tank:*
Aquasafe (to treat tap water)
NaCl (aquarium salt)(very little)
Algae Destroyer advanced (3 weeks ago)
Flourish excel (organic carbon for the planted aquarium)
Fish food: flakes, frozen brine shimps, frozen bloodworms

*Water chemistry*
Nitrate/nitrite - safe. (40mg/L)
hardness - very hard (300 ppm)
pH - safe (6.8-7.2)
Alkalinity - ideal (120-180 ppm)
Temperature - 78 F (trying to get the guppies to give birth)

*Observable condition*
fishes are not stressed, they seem very healthy and very lively
shrimps keep on disappearing (most likely eaten)
plants are dying by rotting at an extremely fast rate
alot of fish **** on the bottom
gravel is turning brown. more concentrated in some area than others.
alot of algae started growing, mostly at the aquarium floor. I simply wipe away all the ones that are stuck to the glass.
I havent changed the water in about 1 month
The water is turning red because the tan from the wood is leaking out (i heard that the tan helps reduce the hardness of the water)


----------



## David W. A. (Aug 22, 2006)

I just set up a functional 125 gal tank (and recieved a lot of help here at APC) what I see at a glance is this

not enough light
little/incomplete fertilization
inadequate CO2 probably.

Sometimes when you add new plants, the roots grow extensively at first before the foliage turns on. If all other factors are in order, you can usually trim the dead leaves and eventually green will show. I think you have some *factors* out of order though.

I would recommend searching the forum here at AQC, and following the advice surely to follow mine. I think you need to up the light, start a comprehensive fertilization effort and make sure that the CO2 is *actually* up to snuff. If you had adequate CO2 you probably would not have neutral PH. Most people experience, and shoot for about a 1 point drop in PH as an indicator that the CO2 is going in. Your PH indicates that the CO2 you are putting in is not much. 

You should also clear out the dead stuff, regardless of what ever else is happening, keep the tank relatively clean. 

What is the big piece of wood? is it bog wood? If it is a stump or something, your are probably going to have troubles.

Spend some time in the fert section of APC. There are several methods, I use the Greg Watson method.

Pump up your lights to at least 2 watts per gall, 3 would be better.

Turn off your lights - don't go 24/7, go maybe 10/7

lastly, in addition to what ever other advise you get, and you will get more for sure.... keep in mind that you have to all the pieces together for all this work. In other words, you need more light and more CO2 and more ferts, but don't expect optimal results until you have all the elements *and* you have them all dialed in. Thats the hard part, getting them all tuned just right once you have them.

David A.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest reading Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks, which is a good basic course in how to grow aquatic plants. After you spend a couple of hours with that you will know 10 times what you know now about your aquarium, and you can ask more targeted questions here.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

Try this thread - members have been very helpful when I had similar problems!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...scussions/33188-ludwigia-sudden-rot-help.html


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, after looking at the photos and reading, here's what you need to do;

1.) Throw that algae stuff into the trash.
2.) Throw that $hit light fixture into the trash that came with the tank following the algae remover.
3.) Buy appropriate light for planted tanks, ie coralife, JBJ, or HS aquarium supply do it yourself or similar compact flourescent fixture. 2 or 4 x ?W x 48" in length - at least. 5500K color temp is ideal.
4.) Don't run lights 24/7. Plants need a rest period. More harm than good is comming from that.
5.) Start Co2 injection via various methods.
6.) Continue adding flourish fertilizer and others such as iron and potassium.
7.) Buy seachem flourish tabs and shove them in the substrate near all plants as directed.
8.) Throw out that one plant that's relatively short, bright green with the very pointy leaves. It's a terarrium plant, not true aquatic.
9.) Change temp to 75-76 degree F. 78-80ish is making the algae thrive - big time.
10.) Stop adding salt to the water, it's causing the water to become slightly brakish - and kills plants!
11.) Do 25% water changes weekly, that water looks like poo.
12.) Read this and follow through with every step. No Joke.

If you do all of this, your plants will grow like wildfire. Not trying to sound harsh or rude, just wanted to keep it as short as possible.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like standard fish tank lighting and i would probably get rid of that common pleco, all they do is poop and they are probably adding to the problem with your plants.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> looks like standard fish tank lighting and i would probably get rid of that common pleco, all they do is poop and they are probably adding to the problem with your plants.


That's harsh  hehe

A common pleco has some good points:
- it will keep the glass clean
- it will keep the driftwood clean
- it can keep broadleaf plants clean
- it will eat some of the excess food that has fallen onto the gravel
- extremely hardy, intelligent (for a fish) and interesting to watch

as well as its bad points:
- unsightly and larger quantities of poop 
- can uproot and break fragile plants and even damage some while feeding on periphyton
- can reach very large size (>24"), using available tank carrying capacity that could be used for more desirable fish

You could replace it with a species that stays alot smaller like the bristlenose (Ancistris) or Peckoltia spp.

Some general comments:
- your tank definitley needs more light but adding more light will increase the likelyhood of algae becoming a problem
- the water lillys look like they need fert tablets - they are heavy root feeders
- otos are excellent for controlling brown algae (diatoms), are inoffensive good community fish (barring the occasional flsh slime sucking) and stay small - you will probably need some if you increase light intensity, especially if you remove the pleco.


----------

